# Progreso, Yucatan



## phyllisinMichigan

I am considering Progreso and to the east as my retirement destination. Any expats in the area available for questions?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Have you ever spent a summer on the coast and experienced the heat and humidity? There is a reason why most retirees choose inland locations at higher elevations, or have two homes and migrate with the seasons.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Have you ever spent a summer on the coast and experienced the heat and humidity? There is a reason why most retirees choose inland locations at higher elevations, or have two homes and migrate with the seasons.


I like living in the highlands myself, but there are some who revel in heat and humidity of the kind the Yucatan is (in)famous for  !


----------



## AJ_Yucatan

*Progresso Yucatan*

Phyllis,

Take a look at this website a lot of expats from both US & Canada on there. I will be moving to a small town called Tizimin about 2 hours east of Progresso this summer. I love the heat and humidity. Look up Yolisto on Google a lot of people from Progresso.

Take care,
AJ


----------



## phyllisinMichigan

*Progreso*

Thanks, I'll do that, I also love the heat, no more snow for me!!!!




AJ_Yucatan said:


> Phyllis,
> 
> Take a look at this website a lot of expats from both US & Canada on there. I will be moving to a small town called Tizimin about 2 hours east of Progresso this summer. I love the heat and humidity. Look up Yolisto on Google a lot of people from Progresso.
> 
> Take care,
> AJ


----------



## Merida Yucatan

Yes, Yolisto.com and Yucatanliving.com can provide you with info about Progreso. I live 22 miles away in Merida. I like Progreso personally as it's unpretentious yet upbeat. I like the action of the Malecon and the convenience of 
downtown Progreso. Busing to Merida and to Chicxulub, east of Progreso, is good. The expats on the beach 
seem to have a sense of community. 
As for the heat: at least being on the coast is better than in Merida. They have cooling breezes, but not as much shade as Merida Centro with it's narrow streets. Still, Progreso is hot during the afternoon in April through October. Some months aren't so bad due to regular downpours. Nights aren't ever super hot, not even in Merida.


----------



## phyllisinMichigan

*progreso*

Thanks for the info. I have lived on a Great Lake in Michigan for many years, need to be by the water. My father was a commercial fisherman many years ago and I enjoy the (fishing atmosphere), is that true here? Sounds like Progreso would be great for me from what I have read. The heat is great! Not a problem!. 



Merida Yucatan said:


> Yes, Yolisto.com and Yucatanliving.com can provide you with info about Progreso. I live 22 miles away in Merida. I like Progreso personally as it's unpretentious yet upbeat. I like the action of the Malecon and the convenience of
> downtown Progreso. Busing to Merida and to Chicxulub, east of Progreso, is good. The expats on the beach
> seem to have a sense of community.
> As for the heat: at least being on the coast is better than in Merida. They have cooling breezes, but not as much shade as Merida Centro with it's narrow streets. Still, Progreso is hot during the afternoon in April through October. Some months aren't so bad due to regular downpours. Nights aren't ever super hot, not even in Merida.


----------



## Merida Yucatan

Phyllis, you'll be pleased to know that Progreso has a commercial fishing industry. Members of the public enjoy fishing there too.


----------



## phyllisinMichigan

*Wow*

Sounds like a perfect haven! Is ther fishing other than the torist charters? Bet you can find a local amigo?:clap2:





Merida Yucatan said:


> Phyllis, you'll be pleased to know that Progreso has a commercial fishing industry. Members of the public enjoy fishing there too.


----------



## Aliana

I lived in the Yucatan for half of my life and I find Progreso a, how do I say this, not very pretty place to live at. There are too many drunk people too (a French friend of the family used to talk about it a lot).

Most foreign people stablish themselves in Chixchulub and Telchac. The sea is more see-through, the beaches are more cleaner (because no offence but my Mexican compatriotas can be very dirty  ) and it's just nicer in general. What you won't have is a city feel to it (will have to drive to Progreso to do proper grocery shopping).
Now the boom is San Crisanto, I love that place too 

Like someone mentioned, Yucatan Living is a very good source of info: Yucatan Living


----------



## phyllisinMichigan

Thanks for your input


----------



## Merida Yucatan

*Fishing*



phyllisinMichigan said:


> Sounds like a perfect haven! Is ther fishing other than the torist charters? Bet you can find a local amigo?:clap2:


People just fish on their own, whether Mexican or ******. Progreso seems like an easy place to meet expats - and probably Mexicans. I like it because it's funky, rather than upscale (at this point in 
time.) A lot of gringos like that coast, period, and there is a variety of beach towns to choose from. 

There seems to be a lot of camaraderie among the active ****** community along the coastal area you refer to.


----------



## phyllisinMichigan

*prpgreso*

The more I hear the more I like it. I don't want the bother of having a car, would it be ok in one of the smaller towns outside of Progreso? Are there markets and restaurants to walk to in the smaller villages? Thanks so much. 






Merida Yucatan said:


> People just fish on their own, whether Mexican or ******. Progreso seems like an easy place to meet expats - and probably Mexicans. I like it because it's funky, rather than upscale (at this point in
> time.) A lot of gringos like that coast, period, and there is a variety of beach towns to choose from.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of camaraderie among the active ****** community along the coastal area you refer to.


----------



## Merida Yucatan

Phyllis, the only beach towns I've been to are Progreso and Chicxulub, just east of Progreso. Chicxulub has basic stores and at least snack bars. I would guess the other little beach towns have the same, but I'm not sure. 
The movie "Lake Tahoe" was filmed in Progreso and Chicxulub. I feel the statement that Progreso has been 
"blighted" by hurricanes is confusing. Progreso was more or less destroyed by a hurricane a century ago, but 
is pretty well intact today:
Lake Tahoe (2008) - Film Review from Film4


----------



## Bruce and Russ

We, too, are considering Progreso as our next home. We're looking at a lovely house two blocks from the beach that provides an opportunity for us to open the bed & breakfast we've wanted to do for a long time now. When we travel to Mexico November 1-7, we'll also be looking at a place in Telchac Pueblo, a much smaller community about a half-hour outside of Progreso and an hour from Merida. Question: How bad -- really -- is the heat and humidity in Progreso? We've lived in Florida for a couple of years ... our property in Progreso will have a pool ... we'll be two blocks off of the beach ... the house has ceiling fans and we'll install aircon units in the kitchen and bedroom(s). So, will the heat truly be that intolerable?


----------



## DNP

Bruce and Russ said:


> We, too, are considering Progreso as our next home. We're looking at a lovely house two blocks from the beach that provides an opportunity for us to open the bed & breakfast we've wanted to do for a long time now. When we travel to Mexico November 1-7, we'll also be looking at a place in Telchac Pueblo, a much smaller community about a half-hour outside of Progreso and an hour from Merida. Question: How bad -- really -- is the heat and humidity in Progreso? We've lived in Florida for a couple of years ... our property in Progreso will have a pool ... we'll be two blocks off of the beach ... the house has ceiling fans and we'll install aircon units in the kitchen and bedroom(s). So, will the heat truly be that intolerable?


You lived in Florida for a couple of years? Apparently not long enough to realize that Florida is a large State with different climates and seasons, varying from hot an humid during most of the year in "South Floria" to more moderate, even cool, farther north.

If you like hurricanes, you'll like the areas you're considering along the coast, or most anywhere in the Yucatan peninsula.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Merida Yucatan

*Progreso heat and hurricanes*

Summer afternoons in Progreso are hot and humid. Generally, the sun's strong and humidity high. 

Gulf breezes cool down Progreso somewhat, but one would want to be in 
the shade during summer afternoons. Nights are fresh all year. A lot 
of people go out in the mornings or after 6 pm. 

Progreso has had some hurricane damage during it's history but less than the Cancun coast. 
Merida is 22 miles inland and has little problem with hurricanes.


----------



## Bruce and Russ

Thanks. Helpful info!


----------



## tepetapan

Most all people who come to vacation in Mexico expect it to be hot, the heat and the beaches are the big draws for Mexico. Many who retire go where the weather is warm or hot year round, again one of the major reasons for moving to Mexico. 
.. Like most places in the world, sometimes you need to plan ahead according to the weather. For those of us enjoying the warm temps. that means plan not to be mowing the grass at 2pm during the summer and plan to be in your hammock during the hottest part of the day. Don´t worry about the climate, humans adapt and smart people figure out the best way to do things. 
.. Those who try to dissuade you due to the temps. you will be facing are usually the ones who deal with 5 months of average lows in the 40´s with some nights in the 30´s and with little or no central heating at home or in the stores. Hardly paradise for those of us who enjoy the heat and sunshine.


----------



## AlanMexicali

tepetapan said:


> Most all people who come to vacation in Mexico expect it to be hot, the heat and the beaches are the big draws for Mexico. Many who retire go where the weather is warm or hot year round, again one of the major reasons for moving to Mexico.
> .. Like most places in the world, sometimes you need to plan ahead according to the weather. For those of us enjoying the warm temps. that means plan not to be mowing the grass at 2pm during the summer and plan to be in your hammock during the hottest part of the day. Don´t worry about the climate, humans adapt and smart people figure out the best way to do things.
> .. Those who try to dissuade you due to the temps. you will be facing are usually the ones who deal with 5 months of average lows in the 40´s with some nights in the 30´s and with little or no central heating at home or in the stores. Hardly paradise for those of us who enjoy the heat and sunshine.


I prefer Mexicali heat anyday to a cold low pressure Summer/Fall session sometimes for a couple of weeks within the months of Sept. Oct. or Nov. where Mexicali is warm/hot/sunny every single day without fail those months. The end of Nov. in 2006 was a coldest nights I have ever seen there but not since.


----------



## Bruce and Russ

Thanks for your honest input, folks.

The weather -- extreme heat and humidity -- has been the major thing some expats (mainly in central Mexico or on the west coast of Mexico) have been criticizing about a move to the Yucatan. Whether we choose Progreso or Telchac Puerto, we will be very close to the beach and the Gulf. Pictures of the real estate we're looking at show flags blowing briskly in a breeze. 

I have no problem with being up and about in the morning and in early evenings ... staying inside (or by the pool) during the hottest parts of the day.


----------



## sunnyvmx

Where you might choose to live is your decision and it's a good plan to visit and be flexible in that decision for many reasons. When your objective is to entice visitors to come and stay in your B&B, then there is more at stake and more to consider than just your personal likes and dislikes. I imagine many visitors might tolerate uncomfortable conditions to visit Merida and the surrounding area, but why vacation in Progreso and Telchac when the beautiful beaches and water of the Carribbean is so close by and those locations offer so little in the way of restaurants and shopping. I've been there to swim in the cenotes and to see what was there. The biting bugs were miserable (mosquitos, deer flies and horse flies) and the area was depressing. Definitely nothing I would be recommending to people back home or returning to for future vacations.

Sorry to be so harsh, but you're sold on spending a lot of money on your dream and you are not listening to these people. With any business, it's location, location, location. I have traveled quite a lot throughout Mexico in RVs, hotels, B&Bs and hostels. Tourists are different than expats and they are who you will cater to so visit Mexico and invest the time and money into researching an area with them in mind before you look at real estate. I wish you all the best for success in your endeavor.


----------



## exclusiva

We have an oceanfront home about 35 k from Progreso along the coast near Telchac Puerto. For sure, it can be quite hot in the spring and summer (April to Sept. or Oct.), but like handling the heat anywhere, there are a few things you can do to mitigate it such as avoiding outdoor work and just relaaaxxing from 12 pm to 4pm on the beach or around the pool. Some expats travel elsewhere or visit home during all or part of these months, or if you are living in Merida, you do what the locals do and head to the beach (we know several expats who own homes in both Merida and at the beach. Just like many locals).
I agree with the poster who says that the flipside of the hot coastal areas is the cold highlands, where the winter temps routinely drop into the 40s and 30s F. We decided early on after considering San Miguel and Lake Chapala that we didn't want to spend our winters anywhere we would need a fireplace, heater or furnace. Why bother? We might as well stay home In chilly Canada if that was the case.
As for the rather nasty observation that the Progreso area -- make no mistake, it's a gritty, fishing / port town -- isn't as "pretty" as the Caribbean . . . well, that's certainly true if you dislike the authentic Mexico and want a fake, Disneyfied version of the country, which is largely the case in the areas around Cancun and some west coast locations in Mexico.
The advantages of the Merida / Progreso area are pretty obvious --- lovely oceanfront homes with a pool can be purchased for under $200,000, many of the major Mayan archeological sites are within a five minute to several hour drive away, there is a major city (Merida) within 35 km (drving on an eight-lane super highway between Merida and Progreso) with a broad range and type of decent restaurants, great health care and hospitals (I should know because I was forced to spend some time in one last winter), museums, art galleries and a thriving real-Mexico street scene. And if you want it, as well as local mercados and tiendas, there is also Home Depot, Sams Club, Costco, Wal-mart superstore and on and on.
Another great thing about it is that if you own and rent out your place, the summer months, when you might want to go elsewhere, is the high season for rentals. We get DOUBLE the rental fees in July and August that we would get in the winter when we are in-house. That is because Merida virtually empties in the summer and the residents flood to the cooler coastal areas. I know of no other tropical location where this happens and it suits us perfectly because we are back home in the summer months.
And if you simply want to rent in the winter, you can get an architect designed oceanfront beachhouse with pool starting at $500-a-week. Where else in the tropics can you find that?
Best of all, Merida and environs are inarguably the safest of the coastal cities in Mexico. Violent crime is almost unknown and yes, there is the occasional breakin, but relatively few.
As for the hurricane question --- it appears there have been more hurricanes / cyclones hitting Mexico's west coast in recent years than ours.
Because Progreso is on the northern tip of the Yucatan peninsula, it is not hit with hurricanes near as often as the southern (Chiapas, Chetumal) or easternm Caribbean coasts (Cancun etc). The hurricanes tend to blow themselves out as they cross the peninsula so by the time they get to us, they are done. Or they veer north to the US gluf coast or Florida. 
In fact, in the past 30-35 years, only two hurricanes have hit the area, Glibert (1988) and Isadora (2001 or2002). Since then, nothing. We know that the odds are that at some point a hurricane will hit, but that's what insurance is for (we are fully covered for just a little over $1,000-a-year. Oh, and our property taxes on a three-bed, three-bath oceanfront pool home are $130-a-year).
We looked at places all over the Caribbean and Mexico in the hopes of finding a tropical hideaway and felt so lucky, honoured and privileged to have found this great place. Is it perfect? Nope! I'd like a couple of mountains (it's flat as a pancake), a little more jungle (we have scrub jungle, but not the lush kind) and more palms (yellowing off wiped them out, but they are coming back.) And the water gets churned up in the winter when the nortes (wind storms) hit. Although some winters (such as the last one) there are hardly any storms and relatively little rain.
However, on balance, we bought because we thought it was the best value in every tropical area we considered. And in the eight years since we bought, we have not wavered off that belief.
But don't listen to me or the naysaysers. Judge for yourselves. I suggest to anyone considering a move here to first rent as much as possible - mostly to see if you can deal with the summer heat - and spend a lot of time while there looking around and talking to expats. There are many beach communities east and west of Progreso, each with their own personalities and pricing structures.
I'm glad that those who decided to settle in Mexico's highlands and on the west coast are happy with their decision. So please don't diss mine. We thought long and hard about it and the Merida coastal area worked best for us and has also done so for thousands of other expats.


----------



## conklinwh

exclusiva said:


> We have an oceanfront home about 35 k from Progreso along the coast near Telchac Puerto. For sure, it can be quite hot in the spring and summer (April to Sept. or Oct.), but like handling the heat anywhere, there are a few things you can do to mitigate it such as avoiding outdoor work and just relaaaxxing from 12 pm to 4pm on the beach or around the pool. Some expats travel elsewhere or visit home during all or part of these months, or if you are living in Merida, you do what the locals do and head to the beach (we know several expats who own homes in both Merida and at the beach. Just like many locals).
> I agree with the poster who says that the flipside of the hot coastal areas is the cold highlands, where the winter temps routinely drop into the 40s and 30s F. We decided early on after considering San Miguel and Lake Chapala that we didn't want to spend our winters anywhere we would need a fireplace, heater or furnace. Why bother? We might as well stay home In chilly Canada if that was the case.
> As for the rather nasty observation that the Progreso area -- make no mistake, it's a gritty, fishing / port town -- isn't as "pretty" as the Caribbean . . . well, that's certainly true if you dislike the authentic Mexico and want a fake, Disneyfied version of the country, which is largely the case in the areas around Cancun and some west coast locations in Mexico.
> The advantages of the Merida / Progreso area are pretty obvious --- lovely oceanfront homes with a pool can be purchased for under $200,000, many of the major Mayan archeological sites are within a five minute to several hour drive away, there is a major city (Merida) within 35 km (drving on an eight-lane super highway between Merida and Progreso) with a broad range and type of decent restaurants, great health care and hospitals (I should know because I was forced to spend some time in one last winter), museums, art galleries and a thriving real-Mexico street scene. And if you want it, as well as local mercados and tiendas, there is also Home Depot, Sams Club, Costco, Wal-mart superstore and on and on.
> Another great thing about it is that if you own and rent out your place, the summer months, when you might want to go elsewhere, is the high season for rentals. We get DOUBLE the rental fees in July and August that we would get in the winter when we are in-house. That is because Merida virtually empties in the summer and the residents flood to the cooler coastal areas. I know of no other tropical location where this happens and it suits us perfectly because we are back home in the summer months.
> And if you simply want to rent in the winter, you can get an architect designed oceanfront beachhouse with pool starting at $500-a-week. Where else in the tropics can you find that?
> Best of all, Merida and environs are inarguably the safest of the coastal cities in Mexico. Violent crime is almost unknown and yes, there is the occasional breakin, but relatively few.
> As for the hurricane question --- it appears there have been more hurricanes / cyclones hitting Mexico's west coast in recent years than ours.
> Because Progreso is on the northern tip of the Yucatan peninsula, it is not hit with hurricanes near as often as the southern (Chiapas, Chetumal) or easternm Caribbean coasts (Cancun etc). The hurricanes tend to blow themselves out as they cross the peninsula so by the time they get to us, they are done. Or they veer north to the US gluf coast or Florida.
> In fact, in the past 30-35 years, only two hurricanes have hit the area, Glibert (1988) and Isadora (2001 or2002). Since then, nothing. We know that the odds are that at some point a hurricane will hit, but that's what insurance is for (we are fully covered for just a little over $1,000-a-year. Oh, and our property taxes on a three-bed, three-bath oceanfront pool home are $130-a-year).
> We looked at places all over the Caribbean and Mexico in the hopes of finding a tropical hideaway and felt so lucky, honoured and privileged to have found this great place. Is it perfect? Nope! I'd like a couple of mountains (it's flat as a pancake), a little more jungle (we have scrub jungle, but not the lush kind) and more palms (yellowing off wiped them out, but they are coming back.) And the water gets churned up in the winter when the nortes (wind storms) hit. Although some winters (such as the last one) there are hardly any storms and relatively little rain.
> However, on balance, we bought because we thought it was the best value in every tropical area we considered. And in the eight years since we bought, we have not wavered off that belief.
> But don't listen to me or the naysaysers. Judge for yourselves. I suggest to anyone considering a move here to first rent as much as possible - mostly to see if you can deal with the summer heat - and spend a lot of time while there looking around and talking to expats. There are many beach communities east and west of Progreso, each with their own personalities and pricing structures.
> I'm glad that those who decided to settle in Mexico's highlands and on the west coast are happy with their decision. So please don't diss mine. We thought long and hard about it and the Merida coastal area worked best for us and has also done so for thousands of other expats.


You make some great points! I don't think that anyone is dissing your decision. Rather I think that most people, as with anywhere in Mexico, recommend going slowly and spending the time to see 1st hand what the environment is like. You seem to support this approach as well.

One difficulty as I'm sure that you know is that hard to reverse a decision if you've invested heavily.


----------



## Sisalena

Like Exclusiva, we also live on the beach about 35 km from Merida, in the small fishing village of Sisal. We are year round inhabitants, and have lived here for almost 7 years now, without air conditioning or a pool, and I can honestly say that only a few times has it been so hot that I've had to just lay in the hammock and avoid any action. We have ceiling fans in every room (including the kitchen and bathrooms), and a few stand fans as well. There's a lovely breeze off the Gulf of Mexico at least 99.5% of the afternoons that keeps at bay the stifling heat that folks living in Merida experience. 

I bought my house during a 5 day visit to Merida back in 2005, and have never regretted the decision! The price was phenomenal for beachfront property, and even though we've had to do a lot of renovations on the property over the years, I am extremely happy with our home. The people here in Sisal are very nice, hardworking folks, and it's so peaceful living here. I always tell people who are thinking of moving here that it's not for everybody, as there's very little activity in the village, but Merida is close enough to afford you all the activity you could want, if that's your thing. I'm just perfectly happy enjoying the peace and tranquility of my house on the beach. That's exactly what I was looking for when I decided to retire to Mexico.

I agree 100% with Exclusiva. Come on over and rent a place (in Merida or one of the beach towns) for awhile, and look around until you find the place that “speaks” to you! When I bought my place, I drove the entire coast near Merida before deciding on Sisal. I like taking day trips to Progreso on “cruise ship day” because all the merchants are set up, and there's a very festive atmosphere, but for living, I didn't want to be in such a touristy location, with the hawkers on the malecon always after you to buy something. Besides the community atmosphere, I chose Sisal for the long beach in front of my property. It seems that some of the towns were losing their beaches, while Sisal has been gaining. 

Wherever you ultimately decide to live, don't let the naysayers keep you from considering Yucatan, because not only is it the safest state in Mexico, but there's so much more to recommend it.


----------



## kriegski

yep, I concur, Chicxulub is better than Progreso....prettier water, etc. I own a condo on the beach in Chixculub. Very nice.


----------



## Bahama Bound

Hello. I am new to the forum and I don't know where you currently are in your move, but I LOVE Sisal. We have a lot in a nice gated community full of expats right on a nice quiet beach. We plan to build soon. We found a wonderful builder from the USA who lives there with his wife now. The community is so friendly and so helpful. It's nice to be around other expats, as well. Love to hear from you.


----------



## thehoosier

I have to ask, why the gated community? especially in little Sisal


----------



## TundraGreen

Sisal Dreamer said:


> Hello. I am new to the forum and I don't know where you currently are in your move, but I LOVE Sisal. We have a lot in a nice gated community full of expats right on a nice quiet beach. We plan to build soon. We found a wonderful builder from the USA who lives there with his wife now. The community is so friendly and so helpful. It's nice to be around other expats, as well. Love to hear from you.


The world seems to divide into people who want to live around other ex-pats and people who don't want to. I don't really understand what decides which camp people are in but almost everyone I have talked to is in one or the other. I can't remember meeting anyone who was indifferent on the question.


----------



## sunnyvmx

I have been in Chapala now for almost two months and I can only speak for myself. Coming from a small town on the East coast that was all Mexican and living on a property inhabited by a very small number of expats, I enjoyed both for five years. I knew that moving here would require much adaptation and that has proven to be true. It really helps if you know yourself well and moving into Catemaco proper was not an option personally. I'm never lonely and I could be happy with gardening, my computer, my family of birds and the TV , but I'm really to social to become that much of a hermit. Even though I miss my friends there, the choice to move here was easy. Now I'm surprised when I see so many Mexicans, on the bus, on the malecon in Chapala or at the tiangis on Mondays. There is no being a hermit here. Too much to do and enjoy. I accept that at my age, I'm not ever going to blend in with the Mexican culture and I do my best to speak enough spanish to show respect and be thankful for their uneasy acceptance of my presence here.

I am originally from Miami and I remember all too well the resentment we felt at having our city invaded by the Cubans. Now that city has been virtually taken over by people from many foreign lands and bears no resemblance to where I grew up. It is much the same here I'm afraid and being a part of it now does make me feel uneasy and maybe unwanted. You can make all the excuses you want to explain the attitude of entitlement, the complaints and the constant desire to change the culture of the Mexican people and the land in general, but here it is most definitely a takeover and is possibly less felt in gated communities. I'm sorry to have strayed so far off topic.


----------



## Bahama Bound

I understand what you are saying. It's "scary" to make such a huge move to another country, even though we have made well over ten trips there and feel very comfortable. For at least a while, the gated community gives us people to talk to that have also made the move and can share their good and bad experiences with and make adapting maybe a bit easier. Once we get adapted to the healthcare and everyday living, we may make another move, who knows. We don't plan on being hermits. We do plan on spending plenty of time with the community. But visiting and living there are two very different things. We have heard from other expats in Sisal that some native residents have told them that they do not want American there. This makes anyone feel a bit uneasy, even though it is only from one native's mouth. We are willing to hopefully change that mentality, but it makes you cautious. I would rather be a bit cautious and safe, than be a "free spirit" and have something happen. I thank you for your thoughts, though.


----------



## Sisalena

Sisal Dreamer said:


> Hello. I am new to the forum and I don't know where you currently are in your move, but I LOVE Sisal. We have a lot in a nice gated community full of expats right on a nice quiet beach. We plan to build soon. We found a wonderful builder from the USA who lives there with his wife now. The community is so friendly and so helpful. It's nice to be around other expats, as well. Love to hear from you.


You must be talking about Martin and Karen as your builder. Great choice! He builds the most beautiful houses I've ever seen. Welcome to Sisal, and I look forward to meeting you some day. I don't live in the new area, I'm down on the west end of town, across the street from the Marines. Stop by sometime when you're in town! Our front wall is painted "salmon", and you can see my orange Avalanche in the garage.


----------



## Anonimo

" Pictures of the real estate we're looking at show flags blowing briskly in a breeze."

From this, do I understand correctly that you've seen it pictures, but not In Real Life? Are you putting us on?


----------



## geaaronson

I live in Valladolid and find Progresso a little bit too crowded for my tastes. 7 years ago I resided in Merida and would spend my bathing afternoons in Sisal and Chuburna.


----------

